# SSH root login



## SBTech (Oct 28, 2011)

First, I realize the security issues with doing this and its for a test system NOT production.

With that said, I want to scp/ssh to my test server (FreeBSD 8.2).  I have edited /etc/ssh/sshd_config and uncommented/changed to 
	
	



```
PermitRootLogin yes
```
 and restarted sshd.

It won't allow me to login with my password.

when I run sshd in debug mode, the last error that seems relevant is 
	
	



```
unrecognized authentication method name: password
```

I must be missing something that enables passwords over ssh? google has led me to several pages that suggest what I have done is all I need to do?

I'm sure I'm missing something easy here. This is a fresh 8.2 standard install, with no packages added yet.


----------



## Nightweaver (Oct 28, 2011)

Have you uncommented and changed to "yes" this line: PasswordAuthentication no?


----------



## SBTech (Oct 28, 2011)

Fixed!

I new I was missing something easy, I blame it on Friday and Google.

Thanks


----------

